# Garbage man



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are smart. We ended up going with the large outdoor plastic container trash cans that the handles lock for ours.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They sure are clever, aren't they? Too cute! That is a smart boy you have there!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL---and we call ourselves the top of the food chain - NOT!!!!!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> LOL---and we call ourselves the top of the food chain - NOT!!!!!


And they know it.

Who cleans who's poop?

Nuff said.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now if you could train him to take out the trash. Dogs are so much smarter than they get credit for. So does he hold the step and then get a snack out? His own all you can eat buffet


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I wanted to buy one of those cans for the bathroom and hubby said "nope, before you know it Hunter and Shadow will have figured out how to open it." Guess he was right. SHHHHHHHH don't tell him that. 

angie


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Our kitchen trash can is behind closed doors. We keep Rosco's food in a trash can also that he likes to knock the lid off every once in a while. The bathroom trash can sits on top of the dryer because he'd eat everything in it!!!


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm waiting for the day Belle discovers the trash can. So far so good but when she does we are in trouble! It just has a lid with a swinging top on it- very easily accessable!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ant said:


> And they know it.
> 
> Who cleans who's poop?
> 
> Nuff said.


well....Carson cleans mine. We save tons of $ by not buying toilet paper....  : 


Probably TMI huh?????


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Never had a problem with Amber. 

We have 3 swing bins in the garden roughly about Amber's height (1 rubbish and 2 recycling) and she's not interested in them. If she goes near the rubbish bin and starts sniffing we simply say no and she goes away...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes Tucker definitely puts his paw on the step and then gets his snack out, and looks at me like "Thanks mom, that's why you bought that step thing right ?)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does he know how to turn it around yet?  Maybe face it in the other direction remove it it??? My Tucker pops locks off of our food cabinets. Opens the microwave and opens the car windows. We solved the car windows because we can lock them. The microwave is always empty. The food cabinets are blocked by a vacuum cleaner and a Hoover Floormate.


----------

